# Getting Rid of Urine smell in carpet



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I found out that Bella has been going potty in a certain area of my carpet upstairs







. I used vinegar and water (which helped) but there is still a slight urine odor.

Any suggestions or products you have found to WORK??

Thanks,

Ginny


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Nature's Miracle for years. I pour some in a bottle with a pointed nozzle and then pour it into the carpet area, let set a few minutes, blot and rub. Always blot up excess urine first. 

If urine is already dried in the carpet, wet well with water first, blot, then proceed with the NB.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I've used Nature's Miracle for years. I pour some in a bottle with a pointed nozzle and then pour it into the carpet area, let set a few minutes, blot and rub. Always blot up excess urine first.
> 
> If urine is already dried in the carpet, wet well with water first, blot, then proceed with the NB.[/B]


I agree, Nature's Miracle works great. My method is a little different from Brit's though.

1. Put a pile of white paper towel on top of the urine. Put something very heavy like a full bottle of vinegar or bleach on top. Let sit a few hours to soak up as much urine as possible.

2. Saturate area with Nature's Miracle. Pour enough to get right down to the subfloor. Let sit for about 1/2 hour. Pile paper towels on top and then the heavy object.

3. Repeat as needed until you longer see any sign of the urine on the paper towel.

I have also managed to get Orange Crush out of light carpet by using this method.










Cathy A


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

We have been using Simple Solution....Our trainer recommended it. Actually he said that Vinegar was not good to use because it smells similiar to their urine to them or something like that. I also put the Simple Solution in my carpet cleaning machine....I've never tried natures miracle so I'm not sure if one is better than the other.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use Nature's Miracle too.
I blot up the urine really well until it is as dry as possible and then SOAK/SATURATE the area with the Nature's Miracle and then let it dry. I do not blot up the NM once I pour it on.
I have also used it in my carpet cleaning machine.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Nature's Miracle too. I blot up the urine as much as possible and then spray with NM. Then I keep blotting until there isn't anymore urine. Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I use Nature's Miracle too. I blot up the urine as much as possible and then spray with NM. Then I keep blotting until there isn't anymore urine. Good luck![/B]



Hmm...interesting that there are so many blotters of the NM.








Somewhere I learned...might have been on the NM bottle...that the enzymes in the NM work as they dry naturally...and you are not supposed to blot. Have others learned/heard differently?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use Odo-ban and it works pretty well. I'm not a blotter unless I stumble upon a fresh wet specimen. The last time I did the carpet, I threw the Odo-ban in with the rug shampoo. I don't have any carpet left downstairs (thank goodness) so it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I like Nature's Miracle for accidents on hard surfaces, but I tried this product from www.cleartheair.com on the carpet and I think I could become a spokesperson for it. It's called No Pet Urine Smells and is a mineral powder that you pour on the surface and let it sit at least overnight. Then just vacuum it up. I have let it sit for two or three days even and you really cannot tell that there ever was an accident there. It's safe for animals, but I barricaded the area just in case my malt would try to get into it. I think it worked great. I bought it online, but I just looked at the website and says it's available at Petco now. Good luck!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad this topic was brought up...my apartment smells like pee and ive tried all the products i could find...even natures miracle and simple soultion...steam cleaned my carpets over and over..no luck...i think i will try some of these newer products!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard the same thing, that the enzymes eat the organic material (urine) during the drying process. I heard you were just supposed to blot it after the first half hour, then leave it alone to dry which can take a full week.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, directions say that, but I found leaving it in left a ring in the carpet. A bigger ring than the original!

I blot and then rub the top of the carpet. The stain doesn't usually return. You do have to use enough NM to saturate to the flooring though.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Yes, directions say that, but I found leaving it in left a ring in the carpet. A bigger ring than the original!
> 
> I blot and then rub the top of the carpet. The stain doesn't usually return. You do have to use enough NM to saturate to the flooring though.[/B]


I have a Spot Bot that I use. I blot, spray with nature's miracle and then clean with the Spot Bot with their pet solution. Talk about rings! I didn't realize how dirty the carpet was. I figure if she keeps peeing and I keep cleaning eventually we'll have covered the whole floor and it will be just one big clean ring. Thank goodness it's just the upstairs landing where she has her "little accidents."


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always have to shampoo it afterwards to get rid of the ring. Good thing Lady only has an accident if her sugar is too high so it doesn't happen very often!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I use Odo-ban and it works pretty well. I'm not a blotter unless I stumble upon a fresh wet specimen. The last time I did the carpet, I threw the Odo-ban in with the rug shampoo. I don't have any carpet left downstairs (thank goodness) so it's not nearly as bad.[/B]



I use Odo-Ban on hard surfaces and to clean the wee-pad litter boxes. It has a disinfecting/cleaning agent in it. (or so it says) I am not a huge fan of the Odo-Ban smell though.

We took up our carpet in the back of the house. It is much better there too, but we had more cat issues than dog back there. On the carpet in the front of the house, it is a dog and skin kid issue, but I haven't ventured into taking up that carpet yet. I like carpet better than other flooring, so I am having a hard time giving it up all over my house, even though I feel like it is the best option with pets.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've had good luck with PetZyme from PETsSMART. I pretty much pour it on the spot and leave it until it dries. I have found that a lot of blotting and rubbing seems to break down the fibers in the carpet. It takes a few days but it cleans up nicely. I haven't noticed any rings.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you_ so_ much for your recommendations









ginny


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK All,*

*I am the Office Manager for a carpet cleaning company.......Here is some info for you. First, try to get as much of the urine up as you can...blot, do whatever you need to do. Second, our company uses a product made by Matrix called BOTTOM LINE Pet Odor Eliminator. I have never seen it in the store and it is sold by a company called Jon-Don...so if you go to www.jondon.com and type in odor eliminators you will see it.*

*I don't know how they sell it because we get it by the cases. But when my girlfriend's furbutt came over and he peed and marked all over I used this and it is wonderful....They will never go again where you use it supposedly...but I will say that when he came over again he DID NOT go there again!*

*A few tips for all of you so that you know. Never soak your carpet with anything especially if you have padding underneath. A little known fact is that it is the padding that usually retains the smell the most and because padding is usually made with animal hair among other things when you wet it you are setting yourself up for mold to grow. You do NOT want mold to grow under the carpet and padding.*

*When my friend's dog went on my carpet, I blotted the urine up and then used this bottom line and there is NO smell at all, nothing. This stuff is awesome.*

*Good luck all.*

*Marie & the Boys.*


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Marie, I checked the site and a gallon is 24.00 which isn't to bad. Do you know if this can be added to carpet steamers? When I clean my carpet I ususally add simple solution (an enzyme cleaner to the rinse water and it works pretty well.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> Hmm...interesting that there are so many blotters of the NM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blot after I apply the nature miracle and I don't have rings on my carpet after it dries. I really over saturate it. I might be using too much


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357358
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have rings either.

I read the recommendation above that said not to saturate for mold reasons, but when I pulled up the carpet in the back of the house...that had LOTS of Nature's Miracle and carpet cleaning products on it b/c of cat issues...there was not mold. Lots of cat pee smell b/c the problem was major, but no mold....and we had been battling the problem for a long time before deciding to pull up the carpet. The suggestion makes sense, but I didn't find it a problem in my situation.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Marie, I checked the site and a gallon is 24.00 which isn't to bad. Do you know if this can be added to carpet steamers? When I clean my carpet I ususally add simple solution (an enzyme cleaner to the rinse water and it works pretty well.[/B]


 

*Yes, my guys use it in their steamers...of course our steamers are commercial and are the truck mounted ones that use about 600 pounds of pressure psi so that is a lot of steam......So although you can use it you may have to do it more then once for the full effect.*

*I also checked my bottle and it says that you can dilute it up to three parts water but that if the odor and/or stain is bad you can use it straight. When my girlfriend's dog came here and lifted his leg I used it straight. There is no smell, no mark, etc.*

*One more thing about stains though, according to what it is, not all stains will come out. It depends on how long the stain has been there, how deep into the fibers it is, etc. Odors are another thing, again, according to how deep into the fibers it is, if there is padding underneath sometimes my guys have to lift the carpet, roll it back, cut out the affected padding and replace with new in order for the odor to go away. But that is in the really bad cases where it happened a lot and repeatedly over a long period of time.*

* You would not believe how many calls we get for pet odors and/or stains, it really is a very common thing. So that is todays lesson on carpets. *

*Any questions, just ask!*

*Marie & the Boys*





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mold doesn't always happen, but if it does it is a pain in the rump....But if the padding gets wet from the over-soaking then the odor drops to the padding and the padding because it is made with animal hair will smell awful.* *Once the padding smells your best bet is to replace it and it costs less to replace that then the carpeting. You won't get the odor out of the padding...it will come out of the rug but never the padding.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

THANKS!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've used Natures Miracle, but I find that Woolite Oxy Deep Carpet Cleaner is the best. I just spray it over the urine spot on the carpet. I don't even blot it, but let it soak in and the smell disappears in a day.


----------



## gosseck (Jul 16, 2007)

After using this product has your dog still urinated there?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use Oxy-Clean by Woolite (Rug Cleaner) and I do not blot. It tells you not do and it takes all kinds of stains and smells out of carpet and other fabrics too.


----------

